# '87 Multi running on 3 cylinders



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

I have an '87 Multi with 210,000km that has no compression on #1 cylinder but 190 on 2,3 & 4. It happened while driving on freeway, no weird sound, just lost a little power. It's starting fine, not losing or burning any oil/coolant (no smoke)and there's spark and fuel at each plug. When up to speed it smooths out, can drive all day on freeway and engine temperature stays normal, just terrible fuel mileage. Is this a valve job or something simpler.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

First do a cylinder leakdown test on no. 1 to isolate the problem. You can also somewhat diagnose it by pulling the crankcase breather hose while it is running to check for heavy air pulses or listen at the intake for the same. The exhaust is harder to tell. You might also pull the valve cover to check the valve height on no. 1.

Troy


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks for the info, I find it odd that there is no compression at #1 but a strong 190 on the other three and there is no coolant leaking into the oil, no smoke out the tail pipe (blue or white) and the temperature stays normal. There is unburned fuel at the tailpipe, could it be the intake valve at that cylinder? louis


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

With unburned fuel in the tailpipe, the exhaust valve would be a better possibility as the cause. I would confirm it with the leakdown tester and pull the valve cover to inspect the valve height.

Troy


----------

